# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  حققت نجاح بمشروعي من البيت ولله الحمد 👏

## Nada2008

حابه أشارككم بتجربتي البسيطه والفرق بيم عالم الوظيفه و البزنسس .. بصراحه انا كنت طول عمري مدرسه للاسف الروتين و عدم التقدير و ضغظ العمل كرهوني بوظيفتي .. وراتبي مع انه كان 7 الف درهم لكن ماكان يكمل لنهاية الشهر 😭و ايضا كان حلمي ان امتلك مشروع خاص وآكون سيدة اعمال ناجحه وحره ... بس المشكله اني ماكان عندي راس مال وماكنت جريئه و أخاف اني اغامر ومابي اشيل مسىوليه محل وعمال والتزام 🙈 !
لين ما قريت وبالصدفه عن موضوع وحده بدات مشروعها من البيت برأس مال بسيط وبوقت فراغها .. تعرفت على شركه امريكيه عالميه تدعم الشباب وتساعدهم ليدء مشاريعهم التجارية من خلالها ..خذت وكاله غير حصريه من عندهم واشتغلت من خلالهم وماشالله نجحت و سوت لها دخل ومكانه ! عجبني المرضوع وتوكلت على الله وبدات معها .. بصراحه كانت اول سنه فيها صعوبه لان أول مره بالتسويق والتجاره والزبائن ! لكن كان عندي اصرار على النجاح وكان عندي هدف اني اسوي لي دخل حلو باسرع وقت والاهم التدريب ساعدتي كثير .. لله الحمد والمنه بعد السنه الثانيه زاد دخلي ووصل ضعف راتبي كمدرسه .. ودعت عالم الوظيفه الى الابد وبلا رجعه.. والحمدالله حققت انحازات راىعه و احلام كثيره كانت بالنسبه لي مستحيله .. واهم شي تطورت شخصيتي وثقتي بنفسي كثير ...الان بعد 4 سنوات وصل دخلي 10 اضعاف راتبي لما كنت مدرسه ولله الحمد والفضل .. اكثر كنز لقيته مع العمل الخاص الحريه .. انا مديرة نفسي ! والتطور المعرفي و الثقه زادت بشكل خيالي 💪.. بالفعل التجاره وعالم البزنسس مدرسه حقيقيه .. الوظيفه بصراحه مجرد استغلال لمهارتك وطاقتك ووقتك ودخل لا يزيد ولا يسمن من جوع .. اتمنى لكم جميعا كل التوفيق 👏

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## <<وديمه 1>

ما شاء الله بالتوفيق

----------


## ظلال88

ما شاء الله اللهم بارك ... موضوعج حلو وتجربة مميزة ربي يبارك فمشروعج ويرزقج من فضله ... موفقه الغاليه ^^

----------


## سماءالأفق

ما شاء الله لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## احتاجك..

الله يباركلج ف رزقج

----------


## الدرةالمصونة

مبرووك عليج حبيبتي 
بس لو معطيتنا فكرة عن مشروعج شو هو

----------


## درب البنفسج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## الشهد store

ماشاء الله .. اسأل الله لج دوام التوفيق حبيبتي

----------


## Nada2008

حياج الله اختي الشهد .. اشكرك على مرورك  :Smile:

----------


## Nada2008

على فكره انا سويت قروب بالوتس اب خاص للمهتمين الي حابين يسالون و يتعلمون اكثر عن اسلوبي بالتجاره والشركه الي تعاونت معها و اهم الاشياء الي تعلمتها و باذن الله تفيدكم .. واهم التحديات وكيفية التغلب عليها بنجاح! (رقمي موجود بالتوقيع )
كل هدا انا اشرحه بالقروب وايضا في محاضرات اسبوعية كل اربعاء وسبت اونلاين لتدريب وتعليم كل الجاديين على النجاج ..
اتمنى لكم كل التوفيق والنجاح 
ام عبدالعزيز

----------


## حرف..

ماشاءالله تبارك الله انا الحين أفكر افتح مشروع صغير ابدا من الصفر لكن تواجهني مشكلة توفير البضاعة أحيان كثيرة اقول مالك ومال عوار الرأس من وين لك راس مال كبير ومن يوفر لك البضاعه وبعدين أرجع اقول إلى متى اجلس بطالي بدون وظيفه على فكرة انا عضوه جديده من السعوديه وشدني موضوعك بالمنتدى حلو الواحد يكون نفسه بنفسه👍

----------


## جلاكسي 11

ماشاء الله الله يباركلج

----------


## nuhaha85

موفقة حبيبتي ممكن اعرف شو الشركة اللي اخذتي منها الوكاله لو سمحتي ارد ابدا مشروع ومب عارفة

----------


## Nada2008

شكرا لمروركم  :Smile:

----------


## Nada2008

اختي nuhaha85 حياك الله على الوتس اب وراح ارسلك اسمها وطريقة التعاون معها و ادخلك بقروب التدريبات تاخدي فكره اكبر .. واذا عجبتك الفكره توكلي على الله  :Smile:

----------


## Nada2008

اختي حرف بالفعل موضوع البدء ببزنسس خاص مو سهله .. خاصه اذا ماحد مجربها من قبل من الي حولك!
الكل خوفني واحبطني بس قلت انا مو خسرانه شي وكان هدفي الاول اني اخوض هالتجربه واتعلم منها واذا طلع لي كم قرش منها استثمره بمجال اخر  :Smile: 
اول سنه كان فيها تحديات وايد لكن الحمدالله تجاوزتها وزادت ثقتي وخبرتي بشكل كبير بالبزنسس بشكل عام.. والحمدلله دخلي الشهري من هالبزنسس صرت اجمع قسم منه واستثمره ببزنسس العقار..
من خبرتي البسيطه لقيت ان اساسيات التجاره هي نفسها سواء تبيعين اكل او ملابس او كريم او حتى عقار.. جربي نفسك ببزنسس مايكلفك بالاول واتعلمي منه و طلعي منه فلوس لو قدرتي لبناء بزنسس احلامك ..
وهذا اكثر شي عجبني به الشركه ان مايكلف كبدايه و تتعلمت من الدورات وايد وعطتني خبره وثقه و طلعت منه فلوس استثمره ببزنسس احلامي ..
اتمنى لكم كل التوفيق والنجاح

----------


## متفائله دوما

مشاءالله ربي يوفقج حبيبتي

حتى انا افكر في بزنز موثوق فيه 
أن شاءالله يكون لي تواصل وياج

----------


## اام سعود

موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## الفجر الساطع

اول شي نقوله الله يوسع لك في رزقك ويفتح ابواب الرزق 
الشي الثاني طرحك للموضوع وحبك ان اكبر شريحه تستفيد منه هذا يدل على حبك للخير وطيبتك والله يوفقك يارب 
عندي سؤال انا عايشه خارج الدوله ممكن اطبق نفس مشروعك بالدوله اللي انا فيها 
الشي الاخير اتمنى الاضافه بالقروب وبكلمك واتس الشي الاخير من كل قلبي اقولك الله يوفقك ويرزقك وانتي فعلن مثال لنجاح بطموحك واصرارك اهنيك من اعماق قلبي

----------


## Nada2008

تسلمين اختي الفجر الساطع ... 
انا بيوم كنت محتاجه احد يعملني و يعطيني افكار ولا تشجيع ... والحمدلله لقيت  :Smile: 
الان جا دوري اني اساعد الي مثلي بالي اقدر عليه ... هدا ماراح ينقص من رزقي شي بالعكس .. انا مومنه انه يزيده ويباركه يوم تحطين نيه انك تنشرين علم نافع او تساعدين شخص يغير حياته للافضل !
الحمدلله الله رزقني من فضله واتمنى من كل قلبي ان الكل ينجح ويحقق طموحاته واحلامه  :Smile: 
اشكرك على المرور واتمنى لك كل التوفيق

----------


## Nada2008

اعتدر لكل الي ارسل لي ولقى صندوق بريدي مليان .. ممكن تراسلوني على رقم الوتس اب بالتوقيع .. او ترجعون تراسلوني على الخاص .. تم تفريغ الصندوق  :Smile: 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Nada2008

مساكم خير جميعا  :Smile: 
ماشالله بعد الاقبال الكبير الي شفته من السيدات على فكرة البزنسس و الاغلب حاب يعرف التفاصيل .. ان شالله راح اسوي محاضرة مجانية بالامارات بدبي وابوظبي والعين ..ان شالله ساعة ونص تقريبا راح اشرح فيها كيف بداءت و خطوات نجاحي بالتفصيل انتقلت فيها من موطفه براتب بسيط الى سيدة اعمال طموحه ودخل اكثر من رائع يزيد عن ال50 الف شهريا ولله الحمد
الدعوه عامه للجميع .. الي يبي التفاصيل برسل لي على الخاص او الوتس اب
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ليالي الامارات

هلالالالالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالالالالالا

الله يوفقج ياااااااااااارب ويزيدج من خيره باذن الله وماتقصرين يوم انج تعلمين غيرج الي استفدتيه بالعكس الله تعالي راح يبارك لج لانج نشرتي علم مجاني واهم شي تكسبين اجر الاخرة .

سلالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## Nada2008

خبر عاجل وهام جدا ������

لاول مره بالامارات .. لسيدات فقط ����

نتشرف بدعوتكم بحضور المحاضره التعريفية المجانيه بفرصة بدء مشروعك الخاص مع الشركه .. برأس مال بسيط مع كامل الدعم والتدريب ..
المحاضره عامه لسيدات ومجانيه .. والمقاعد محدوده ��
بعد النجاح الكبير والإقبال على محاضراتنا التي تمت موخرا بقطر / والخبر / ابها / جده / الرياض ��
بعنوان ( ابدءي عملك الان معنا من اي مكان بالعالم مع كامل الدعم والتدريب ..)

إلقاء :
١-ا.عايشه جمعه 
من موظفة براتب اقل من عادي الى واحده من اهم سيدات اعمال المنطقه و استثمارات بدبي والسعوديه و تركيا بدخل يفوق ال١٠٠ الف شهريا خلال اقل من ٥ سنوات ��

٢- ا.نجوى ابو الخير 
من مدرسة كمياء وراتب متواضع الى سيدة اعمال ناجحه واستثمارت بين مصر والامارات بدخل يفوق ال٩٠ الف شهريا باقل من سنتين ��

٣- ا.رحاب الامير 
من ربة منزل وزوجه وام الى اقوى مشروع منزلي بالرياض ، بدخل يفوق ال٥٠ الف بالشهر باقل من سنتين ��

احجزي مقعدك الان و كوني على الموعد ..

��الخميس تاريخ ١/٢٦ 
-الوقت من الساعه ٦-٨:٣٠ مساء 

��السبت تاريخ ١/٢٨ 
- الوقت من الساعه ٦-٨:٣٠ مساء 

للحجز والاستفسار .. 
الرجاء الإرسال على وتس اب الي بالتوقيع
لسيدات فقط .. احجزي مقعدك الان فالمقاعد محدوده .. 
بالتوفيق للجميع ��

- - - Updated - - -

لا تطوفكم المحاضره ... صدقوني راح تستفيدون 
بالتوفيق للجميع  :Smile:

----------


## ليالي الامارات

> خبر عاجل وهام جدا ������
> 
> لاول مره بالامارات .. لسيدات فقط ����
> 
> نتشرف بدعوتكم بحضور المحاضره التعريفية المجانيه بفرصة بدء مشروعك الخاص مع الشركه .. برأس مال بسيط مع كامل الدعم والتدريب ..
> المحاضره عامه لسيدات ومجانيه .. والمقاعد محدوده ��
> بعد النجاح الكبير والإقبال على محاضراتنا التي تمت موخرا بقطر / والخبر / ابها / جده / الرياض ��
> بعنوان ( ابدءي عملك الان معنا من اي مكان بالعالم مع كامل الدعم والتدريب ..)
> 
> ...


هلالالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالالا

بالتوووووووووفيق يااااااااااااارب بس عندي ملاحظة احس الارباح مبالغ فيها شنو نوع التجارة بالضبط؟

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## Nada2008

مساء الخير جميعا 
لا ابدا مو مبالغ فيها ... الحمدالله هذا كله توفيق من الله 
والحمدالله في خلال هالسنوات صحيح المشوار ماكان سهل وخاصه او سنه و واجهنا تحديات كثيره ! لكن الحمدالله تغلبنا عليها و نجحنا ... وساعدنا الكثير للوصول لمثل هالنجاح ولله الحمد
على العموم .. 
ان شالله في محاضره مجانية بدبي قريبة جدا ببداية شهر 3 بدبي.. تعالي واسمعي التفاصيل 
مو خسرانه شي ... واذا عجبك الموضوع توكلي على الله واحنا بنساعدك واذا ماعجبك مو مشكله ,, على الاقل بتكوني فهمتي عن شو اتكلم  :Smile: 
بالتوفيق للجميع يارب

----------


## ليالي الامارات

> مساء الخير جميعا 
> لا ابدا مو مبالغ فيها ... الحمدالله هذا كله توفيق من الله 
> والحمدالله في خلال هالسنوات صحيح المشوار ماكان سهل وخاصه او سنه و واجهنا تحديات كثيره ! لكن الحمدالله تغلبنا عليها و نجحنا ... وساعدنا الكثير للوصول لمثل هالنجاح ولله الحمد
> على العموم .. 
> ان شالله في محاضره مجانية بدبي قريبة جدا ببداية شهر 3 بدبي.. تعالي واسمعي التفاصيل 
> مو خسرانه شي ... واذا عجبك الموضوع توكلي على الله واحنا بنساعدك واذا ماعجبك مو مشكله ,, على الاقل بتكوني فهمتي عن شو اتكلم 
> بالتوفيق للجميع يارب


هلالالالالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالالالالالا

للاسف انا من بوظبي

سلالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## هقوه

هلا حبيبتي ممكن رقمج لان ما شفته بالتوقيع

----------


## Nada2008

ان شالله بنسويها بابوطبي بعد .. ويمكن العين او عجمان 
ارسلي لي رقم الوتس اب مالج على الخاص او ارسلي لي وتس اب بتلفوني الي بالتوقيع 
وانشالله برسلك متى راح تكون بابوطبي 
بالتوفيق

----------


## Nada2008

اخاف يحذفونه اعتقد ممنوع كتابة الرقم بالردود
انا بكتبه لك كتابه وانت ذكية ههه ... التلفون قطري 
صفر
صفر
تسعه 
سبعه 
اربعه
سبعه
صفر
واحد 
اربعه
سبعه 
ثمانيه
ثمانيه
سبعه 

انشالله يضبط معاك هههه
حشا ترقيم مال اول خخخخخ
بالتوفيق

----------


## Nada2008

حياكم الله جميعا ... المحاضره مجانية ومفيده جدا .. انشالله بتستفيدون من المعلومات و ارسلوها لقروباتكم ... اي احد يستفيد بحسناتكم ..بالتوفيق للجميع :Smile: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nada2008

مساء الخير 
اعتذر لتاخري بالرد على ارسلو لي بصندوق الرسايل 
وابارك لكل الي حضرو المحاضره الماضيه واستفادو وبدو بزنسسهم الخاص و من نجاح لنجاح :Smile: 
الي ماقدر يحضر او حابه تحضر و تستفيد ...ان شالله راح يكون في محاضرة جدا رائعه بدبي اليوم الساعه 5-7 المساء 
شرح لفكرة البزنسس الجاهزه من الشركه ؟
كيف راح تكوني وكيلة لهم وباقل التكاليف ؟
وامكانيات الدخل وكيف توصل لاعلى دخل تحددينه بخطه عمل مدروسه ؟

المقاعد محدود 
الي حابه تحضر ترسلي وتس اب بتلفوني الي بتوقيعي او تتصل على 
3 0 3 4 6 0 2 8 5 0
او الاتصال على رقمي الاماراتي الموقت 

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## حماد سكر

حبيبتي وين احصل رقم 
تراني جديده ولا اعرف شي 
بس انا قريب بفتح لي مشروع وابغى استفيد منكم

----------


## Nada2008

هلا اختي حياك الله
رقمي الوتس اب بالتوقيع ..رقم قطري
بالتوفيق

----------


## Nada2008

[IMG][/IMG]

بمناسبة انتقالي للامارات .. ان شالله راح اعمل محاضرات من فترة لفتره 
الي حاب يحضر ويستفيد من الفكره او التجربة 
حياكم الله جميعا ... الرجاء التواصل على الوتس اب بالتوقيع
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## rmooshl

السلام عليكم والرحمه

الله يوفقج والى الامام صراحة هذا التفكير الصح سواء الراتب يكفي او ما يكفي لازم يكون عندنا دخل ثاني
وهذا اللي انا بعد بديت اسويه واتمنى من الكل يسوي هالشي لانه فعلا شي يريح ويخليج ما تعتمدين على حد وتكونين حرة بنفسجز

تحياتي

----------


## Nada2008

حياج الله اختي .. وشكرا على المرور

----------


## Nada2008

حياكم الله جميعا خواتي 
لجميع الي ارسلي على الخاص او سال هنا عن تفاصيل اكثر .. هذا موضوعي الاول بالمنتدى كتبت فيه تفاصيل اكثر عن بدايتي 😃 :
https://forum.uaewomen.net/showthrea...1%E5+%E4%CC%CD

----------


## كريستال روز

ممکن تفاصغŒل اکتر

----------


## Nada2008

هلا ولله اختي كريستال 
سامحيني تاخرت عليك بالرد .. ما ادخل المنتدى وايد !
تواصلي معاي على الوتس اب بالرقم المكتوب بالتوقيع ..
وان شالله راح ارسلك التفاصيل .. بالتوفيق

----------


## ليماس للعطور

الله يوفقك وهذا الصح النجاح في التجارة الاصرار والتحدي والسوق كبير وعدم الاعتماد على الموظف اهم شي متابعة عملك من الصبح والتحول من السوق المحلي في المشتريات الى السوق العالمي والاهتمام بالتطوير المستمر والدعايا والاعلان عن المنتجات او الخدمات في المواقع الاجتماعية على حسب قوانين الموضوعة 

في اي مشروع ذوق الارباح بعد 3 سنوات

----------


## Nada2008

كلامك صحيح 100 ٪ اختي .. اشكرك على المرور 🌹

----------


## Nada2008

لجميع الي ارسلي على الخاص او سال هنا عن تفاصيل اكثر .. هذا موضوعي الاول بالمنتدى كتبت فيه تفاصيل اكثر عن بدايتي 😃 :
https://forum.uaewomen.net/showthrea...1%E5+%E4%CC%CD

واذا عندكم استفسار اكثر .. تواصلو معاي وتس اب .
رقمي الوتس اب بالتوقيع .. بالتوفيق للجميع 🌹

----------


## Nada2008

بالتوفيق للجميع 🌹

----------


## بنت زايد 2018

ما شاء الله تبارك الله بالتوفيق ان شاء الله👏

----------


## Nada2008

وياك ياقلبي 🌸

----------


## Nada2008

اشكركم على المرور 🌸

----------


## Nada2008

بالتوفيق للجميع 👍

----------


## Nada2008

بالتوفيق للجميع 🙏

----------


## Nada2008

بالترفيق

----------

